# Washing for a Chemist



## vermontpainter

So I am washing a badly mildew stained house for a 72 year old retired chemist from Rutgers University who summers here in Vermont. I am pump spraying with Jomax and bleach mix and then rinsing. As I am working, I see him come out and read the Jomax jug. He comes back out half an hour later with a chemical analysis and tremendous concern for my well being. 

Now I know this falls in the same category as safe sex and backing up computers, but do many people here who wash with chems wear respirators all the time and cover all skin?


----------



## MAK-Deco

Nope i think most of us are breathing in and getting covered with all the chemical goodness!


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> Nope i think most of us are breathing in and getting covered with all the chemical goodness!


And people think painters act strange. :blink:


----------



## timhag

I couldn't tell how many times i came home smelling of chemicals. Sometimes that smell stays in my nose for a few days. No wonder I need anger management classes.


----------



## DeanV

I have never really worried about powerwashing chemicals, just dry to keep the drifting bleach out of my eyes. Great, now I have something else to worry about for myself and the crew.


----------



## vermontpainter

Thats exactly how I feel about it.


----------



## tsunamicontract

Scott, was the Jomax the dangerous part or the bleach?


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> Scott, was the Jomax the dangerous part or the bleach?


Primarily the jomax. Their ingredients list says basically .5% tsp and 99.5% inert ingredients. I guess its the inert ingredients, in reaction with the bleach that is not a good thing. I am going to look further into this with my chemist customer and determine the true gravity of the situation.


----------



## tsunamicontract

Huh, jomax's "claim to fame" is that it activates with the bleach so that the bleach works at lower concentrations.


----------



## mistcoat

vermontpainter said:


> So I am washing a badly mildew stained house for a 72 year old retired chemist from Rutgers University who summers here in Vermont. I am pump spraying with Jomax and bleach mix and then rinsing. As I am working, I see him come out and read the Jomax jug. He comes back out half an hour later with a chemical analysis and tremendous concern for my well being.
> 
> Now I know this falls in the same category as safe sex and backing up computers, but do many people here who wash with chems wear respirators all the time and cover all skin?


Nah!
Get it down yer :nuke: it's all good stuff.
I use Jomax for my :tooth:
It's all good, you're still alive after all these years.
Worry when you're old :wheelchair: it's too late now if you've never worried before. Can't worry after the horse has bolted. :thumbsup:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## DeanV

Bleach with ammonia is a bad thing (isn't that the reaction that release poisonous chlorine gas), but that would be listed as an active ingredient. I hate those generic inert ingredients on labels, it ranks right up there with BM's "contents partially unknown" on the labels of some of their paints.


----------



## vermontpainter

In recent years I have become more and more concerned about the long term effects of our profession. I am not hypervigilant by nature, but having a 2 year old son who I want to see grow up is important, so I take it seriously. Also, I havent seen in my travels too many retired painters who are living well and enjoying their golden years. So, yah, I take things seriously.


----------



## DeanV

The father of the painter I used to work for is in his upper 70's now and he would help out on the job when he was still in his early 70's with some stuff. Now, he is a little too shaky and the eye sight is not quite what it used to be, so cutting in is out. He still has a lot of energy and is in good health though. I hope I still have that much energy and good health at that age.


----------



## Tonyg

You don't need a respirator when your sinus' are burnt out. Once their gone - lil MEK, lil epoxy, lil bleach, lil Jomax - doesn't matter anymore

:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Dave Mac

Somethings are just not worth worring about,imo back in my young wild days, I put more nasty chemicals in my body then most, Im not going to worry about some damn bleach. Im sure we have all spent the day painting oil base kilz in a room with little air circulating, or spraying oil base trim on a new job all day.


----------



## CApainter

The caption "Leave it to the Pros so you're not Exposed" could be used to target the DIYers.


----------



## CApainter

It is foolish not to work safely with all the Personal Protective Equipment available to the industry. The Macho attitude is a thing of the past. Catch up.


----------



## Formulator

Dave Mac said:


> Somethings are just not worth worring about,imo back in my young wild days, I put more nasty chemicals in my body then most, Im not going to worry about some damn bleach. Im sure we have all spent the day painting oil base kilz in a room with little air circulating, or spraying oil base trim on a new job all day.


 
http://www.9news.com/news/local/article.aspx?storyid=97539&catid=346

These 2 young men were in a very unfortunate accident. You put your health at risk by not using PPE as needed and we all need to remember that accidents like this can and do happen.


----------



## mistcoat

CApainter said:


> It is foolish not to work safely with all the Personal Protective Equipment available to the industry. The Macho attitude is a thing of the past. Catch up.


That is so true CA, but...
There are a few who have been doing this a fair while, and "back then" when the few started out, there wasn't much in the way of health and safety regs as there are now. I don't think it's a macho thing, just something we never did cos we never realised/was informed.

We used to wash our hands each night with white spirit to get the oil paints off. Not a good idea I know, but we did it. Takes the fats out of the skin as well as other 5h!t.

It's probably too late for some of us to worry about protection now, but I guess we should still protect ourselves.

I think I'm gonna die from respiratory failure if anything :thumbsup:
Never a mask when rubbing down... tut, tut!!!

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## vermontpainter

Beautiful day for a wash...


----------



## mistcoat

vermontpainter said:


> Beautiful day for a wash...


Ooooooh, nice. :thumbup:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## vermontpainter

Washing houses is fun.


----------



## CApainter

Point taken mistcoat. I believe it has to do with inconvenience also.


----------



## vermontpainter

mistcoat said:


> That is so true CA, but...
> There are a few who have been doing this a fair while, and "back then" when the few started out, there wasn't much in the way of health and safety regs as there are now. I don't think it's a macho thing, just something we never did cos we never realised/was informed.
> 
> mistcoat(UK)


Its not about safety regs. And now that we are more informed and do realize the occupational hazards, its important to consider change. Everyone of us, whether a solo operation or with a crew or three, has to self regulate. Maybe I am a sap now that I have a child, but if I can make changes that will allow me to live even one day longer, its worth looking at.

And CA, you are right. Being safe is inconvenient. Thats why in the original post, I likened it to safe sex and backing up your computer. Sometimes a little inconvenience is worth the trouble.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Hey Scott, looks great... The trim on the house looks good washed are you guys top coating that also??


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> Hey Scott, looks great... The trim on the house looks good washed are you guys top coating that also??


Thanks MAK. We are doing the trim. In some areas its ok, but it was finger jointed factory preprimed, so in some areas the wash is blowing it right off. In those areas we will wash, sand, prime and go with Aura ext.


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> Thanks MAK. We are doing the trim. In some areas its ok, but it was finger jointed factory preprimed, so in some areas the wash is blowing it right off. In those areas we will wash, sand, prime and go with Aura ext.



Let me know how the Aura ext works. I am considering using the Aura flat in place of ProVT on a very weathered rough cedar siding way past due in needing a coating of something


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> Let me know how the Aura ext works. I am considering using the Aura flat in place of ProVT on a very weathered rough cedar siding way past due in needing a coating of something


We have used it on a couple of projects so far. I like it alot. Not sure it comes in flat, are you thinking matte?


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> We have used it on a couple of projects so far. I like it alot. Not sure it comes in flat, are you thinking matte?



exterior comes in flat... 

green can = flat just like moor life


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> exterior comes in flat...
> 
> green can = flat just like moor life


Cool. We have only used the satin and semi. I would think the flat would be a much better alternative than PROVT.


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> Cool. We have only used the satin and semi. I would think the flat would be a much better alternative than PROVT.


even on beveled rough cedar siding...  the whole paint vs solid stain thread come to mind??


----------



## daArch

We was washing a house back it the dark ages with long handled dairy brushes. The solution was about 1/4 bleach, handful of TSP, and a couple of healthy squirts of Dawn dish detergent.

I always wore heavy duty rubber gloves, my helper was too macho to worry about it. The blistering on his hands the next day prevented him from working.

We all know we "should" wear protection, but in reality .......

But answer me this, how many OLD painters do you know versus old doctors, lawyers, or indian chiefs.

Sure we've seen ancient looking painters, but in reality they are around 62. 

BTW, in the early 80's my partner and I both had elevated lead levels (from sanding exteriors). He had about 59 ppm, I had 54 ppm. (BTW, today that's considered more than merely "elevated"). We became very conscientious about protecting ourselves.

How many OLD painters do you know that never protected themselves against dust, fumes, & chemicals ?

Take care of yourselves. I wanna grow old with SOMEONE I can relate to


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> even on beveled rough cedar siding...  the whole paint vs solid stain thread come to mind??


Are we talking new material?


----------



## bikerboy

daArch said:


> But answer me this, how many OLD painters do you know versus old doctors, lawyers, or indian chiefs.
> 
> 
> How many OLD painters do you know that never protected themselves against dust, fumes, & chemicals ?
> 
> Take care of yourselves. I wanna grow old with SOMEONE I can relate to


My father, soon to be 72 and still works circles around me. (20 years ago he was smoking 4 packs of cigarettes a day) Horace Adams, Marine Master Seargent, died in his 80's and worked into his late 70's(I liked him alot, knew him as long as I remember) Harold Thomas, guy could paint all day in a western shirt and cowboy boots and not get a drop of paint on him, died in his late 60's from drinking. I can go on and on.
 Still think you should protect yourself and I do. (wore a respirator just to sand drywall mud today, then smoked a cigar on the way home, no brain, no pain) Most died from living on the edge, partying hard, smoking mass quantities of cigarettes, drinking and driving, chasing married women and old age. Still think it's a good idea to protect yourself, but think a few at most have any connection to death by/from painting. IMHO
 Don't worry, I'll be around to trade barbs, be contradictory and a general pain in the butt for years. (Lord help us if we ever wind up drinking together)


----------



## vermontpainter

daArch said:


> Take care of yourselves. I wanna grow old with SOMEONE I can relate to


Bill

You crusty old curmudgeon. You will outlive every stinkin one of us. Make friends with the young up and comers, like Tsunami. When the rest of us middle aged farts start dying off, you will need them to help you remember the good old days. _These_ are the good old days, Bill. And _you_ are Father Time!


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> Are we talking new material?



No old, but seriously dry


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> No old, but seriously dry


Assuming it has stain on it previously, I might rather stain. I do love stain on rough siding.


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> Assuming it has stain on it previously, I might rather stain. I do love stain on rough siding.



I am assuming it has some type of solid stain on it. I am working up color samples in Aura tho I can computer match to ProVT as needed, which is what I do most of the time since they are BM colors.


----------



## daArch

Scott said:


> You crusty old curmudgeon.


HEY HEY. 

I'm not crus.......... well maybe a little

but certainly you can't call 59 ol....... hmmmmm

and about curmud........ well, I *HAVE* been agressively perfecting that for years

OK OK, you win. But stick around, Obviously I need friends who know me for what I am and still will give me the time of day


----------



## vermontpainter

daArch said:


> HEY HEY.
> 
> I'm not crus.......... well maybe a little
> 
> but certainly you can't call 59 ol....... hmmmmm
> 
> and about curmud........ well, I *HAVE* been agressively perfecting that for years
> 
> OK OK, you win. But stick around, Obviously I need friends who know me for what I am and still will give me the time of day


Bill

If you havent seen this movie, I REALLY think you should rent it this week.


----------



## tsunamicontract

vermontpainter said:


> Make friends with the young up and comers, like Tsunami. When the rest of us middle aged farts start dying off, you will need them to help you remember the good old days.


Yes! I got a mention from Scott :thumbsup:
Just had a birthday on Sunday though, I am catchin up Bill


----------



## daArch

tsunamicontract said:


> Yes! I got a mention from Scott :thumbsup:
> Just had a birthday on Sunday though, I am catchin up Bill


When you pass me, let me know


----------



## daArch

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> If you havent seen this movie, I REALLY think you should rent it this week.


Ahhhhh, talk about a senior moment, no image got posted. 

yah young whipper snapper, now git off my lawn


----------



## tsunamicontract

daArch said:


> When you pass me, let me know


well, I already have 3 kinds of tendentious, does that give me any extra years?


----------



## vermontpainter

daArch said:


> Ahhhhh, talk about a senior moment, no image got posted.
> 
> yah young whipper snapper, now git off my lawn


 
Bill

Its there. I fear your vision is fading.


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> Yes! I got a mention from Scott :thumbsup:


Tsunami

That and $.10 will no longer even get you a cup of coffee.


----------



## PVPainter

Scott - impressive wash, jomax and bleach?? Generally I just use a 1/2 cup of bleach into a 5 gal. bucket and then a couple cups of jomax, sometimes I downstream, and others I will mix a more potent solution and pump spray severely effected areas. If it were me washing I would probably stick to my same formula, and start scrubbing, but I doubt I would see the same result. I usually go overboard with prep but washing is one thing I know I haven't even come close to fully grasping, any tips?


----------



## vermontpainter

PVPainter said:


> Scott - impressive wash, jomax and bleach?? Generally I just use a 1/2 cup of bleach into a 5 gal. bucket and then a couple cups of jomax, sometimes I downstream, and others I will mix a more potent solution and pump spray severely effected areas. If it were me washing I would probably stick to my same formula, and start scrubbing, but I doubt I would see the same result. I usually go overboard with prep but washing is one thing I know I haven't even come close to fully grasping, any tips?


 
This year I have been following the Jomax mix instructions pretty closely. It is way more bleach and water than Jomax. Its funny, the chemist I am working for gave me more information today, which is that Jomax is 99.75% "inert ingredients" and .25% mildewcide. The inert ingredient is water. Now is that one heck of a powerful mildewcide or are we buying one expensive jug of water? Anyways, I have stuck with it and it works. On the house in this thread, on one particularly bad side we did ramp up the bleach a bit. It is a potent mix out of the pump sprayer for sure.

Most of what I know about washing houses I learned from Ken Fenner from Pressure Pros. (Someone please tell me just where the heck he is). Ken is an advocate of proper chemical selection and low pressure cleaning. It generally should not be necessary to scrub if the chems are working properly. I do believe that there are better chemical options than Jomax and bleach, but I have stuck with it since it has been working and I have not been able to reach Ken to pick his brain some more. This past spring I posted a thread called Thanks Guys in the Pressure Washing section of this board. That was another successful wash that I was really happy with. One thing that each of these wash jobs has in common is that they are red cedar sided homes. Red Cedar cleans so nicely. Other than that, its common sense...be smooth with the wand and keep it moving.


----------



## daArch

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> Its there. I fear your vision is fading.


Either that or the bourbon has kicked in 

But this is what I (don't?) see:









Must be my browser


----------



## tsunamicontract

vermontpainter said:


> Tsunami
> 
> That and $.10 will no longer even get you a cup of coffee.


I havn't even started drinking coffee yet. Thats how young I am :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter

daArch said:


> Either that or the bourbon has kicked in
> 
> But this is what I (don't?) see:
> 
> View attachment 1713


OK listen grump...My mind is dark and dulled by jomax and bleach, and gin and tonic. I would like to suggest that you rent the movie Scrooged, starring Bill Murray. I think it will speak to you. It should be a refreshing change from the voices in your head. :w00t:


----------



## vermontpainter

tsunamicontract said:


> I havn't even started drinking coffee yet. Thats how young I am :whistling2:


Well, when us old timers are all too arthritic and carpal tunnely to type anymore, it will be your voice that carries painttalk into the future. Start drinking coffee. Your production rates will go through the roof for a while, then they will drop below your current average, then things will get back to normal and you will just love coffee.


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> Well, when us old timers are all too arthritic and carpal tunnely to type anymore, it will be your voice that carries painttalk into the future. Start drinking coffee. Your production rates will go through the roof for a while, then they will drop below your current average, then things will get back to normal and you will just love coffee.


yes coffee is right up there as my favorite beverage of choice...


----------



## daArch

vermontpainter said:


> OK listen grump...My mind is dark and dulled by jomax and bleach, and gin and tonic. I would like to suggest that you rent the movie Scrooged, starring Bill Murray. I think it will speak to you. It should be a refreshing change from the voices in your head. :w00t:


Can't imagine why I have't seen it yet ! I'll tel the WW to seek it out next time she's hunting for a DVD. 


Those voices sound a lot like PWG, ya know. ANY change would be refreshing. :blink:


----------



## mistcoat

vermontpainter said:


> Its not about safety regs. And now that we are more informed and do realize the occupational hazards, its important to consider change. Everyone of us, whether a solo operation or with a crew or three, has to self regulate. *(*Maybe I am a sap now that I have a child, but if I can make changes that will allow me to live even one day longer, its worth looking at.*) - What a reply!!! You made me think there fella :thumbsup: I'm a changed painter. Got 3 girls to think of and yes, I need to see them everyday.*
> 
> And CA, you are right. Being safe is inconvenient. Thats why in the original post, I likened it to safe sex *(never did safe sex, that's why I got three girls)* and backing up your computer *- (I backed up by getting the chop )*. Sometimes a little inconvenience is worth the trouble.


mistcoat(UK)


----------



## PVPainter

I had a feeling that I would need to go higher on the bleach count. The reason I use as little as possible is because a few years ago I had my first two sikkens houses right in a row and things didn’t go so well. I had a pretty potent concoction and as I applied with the pump sprayer the solution dripped down the lower claps (as to be expected) The only problem was that those drip marks bleached the wood/sikkens, so as I descended down the wall and cleaned/applied it just furthered the bleaching in the drip areas and left it just as noticeable as before. I ended up washing the house twice VERY thoroughly, and have laid off on the bleach ever since. 

On to more important things











It a western mass thing but if you can find this stuff its the bomb. All organic, fair traid, air roasted so there is no burnt flavor like the drum roasted stuff. gives you a good buzz too


----------



## vermontpainter

PVP

You raise a good point. The gravity factor is one big difference between washing houses and washing decks. I find that the key is to set your pump sprayer to a nice mist so that you can lay a heavy mist that sucks into the wood before running. If there is any kind of a stream, it will run and you will risk exactly what you described. If the finish is going to be a clear oil, you have to be especially careful. If you are going with a pigmented stain there is some room for error, but not much.

Heres another progress pic.


----------



## johnisimpson

*apply chems from bottom to top*



> I had a feeling that I would need to go higher on the bleach count. The reason I use as little as possible is because a few years ago I had my first two sikkens houses right in a row and things didn’t go so well. I had a pretty potent concoction and as I applied with the pump sprayer the solution dripped down the lower claps (as to be expected) The only problem was that those drip marks bleached the wood/sikkens, so as I descended down the wall and cleaned/applied it just furthered the bleaching in the drip areas and left it just as noticeable as before.


Standard procedure should be to apply your chemicals from the bottom up and then rinse from the top down. It can make things a little slower but it prevents the streaks from forming. Vinyl siding is one exception to this, but with vinyl it seems you can do almost anything you want to it.

One big point to remember when washing with bleach is that you really should make sure that the surface is fully rinsed. If any bleach is left on the siding, it will crystalize and become a preferred food source for mildew and mold.


----------



## vermontpainter

johnisimpson said:


> Standard procedure should be to apply your chemicals from the bottom up and then rinse from the top down. It can make things a little slower but it prevents the streaks from forming.
> 
> _John, I agree with that standard procedure. In this particular case, the mildew staining was so profound that we learned early in the wash that top down streaking would not come close to penetrating to the substrate as it ran down the house. So we opted for the more expeditious topdown and final rinse as we go routine. On light to medium mildew stained houses I do agree it is much more critical to go bottom up with a topdown rinse, otherwise things can get out of control fast._
> 
> One big point to remember when washing with bleach is that you really should make sure that the surface is fully rinsed. If any bleach is left on the siding, it will crystalize and become a preferred food source for mildew and mold.
> 
> _This is very true. Its easy to get caught up in the wash and not do a thorough enough rinse. The residue is pretty easy to spot and its well worth the time spent to do a comprehensive final rinse._


----------



## johnisimpson

I was really commenting on PVPainters problems with the "standard procedures." I think your pics look great and the results you're getting with the lack of streaking show that you're taking your time and doing a great job. What type of finish had been applied to the siding and how long ago? It looks like the mold is primarily on the surface or is that the camera playing tricks?


----------



## vermontpainter

johnisimpson said:


> I was really commenting on PVPainters problems with the "standard procedures." I think your pics look great and the results you're getting with the lack of streaking show that you're taking your time and doing a great job. What type of finish had been applied to the siding and how long ago? It looks like the mold is primarily on the surface or is that the camera playing tricks?


 
It was rough red cedar siding installed four years ago with no finish by a builder who claimed it would be a no maintenance exterior 

It was the most mildew stained 4 year old house I have ever seen. Fortunately red cedar cleans really well. The key on a topdown wash is to have the pump dialed into the perfect fan of mist so it grabs and saturates the rough siding before having a chance to run. Other than that, we just get pretty lucky sometimes.


----------



## johnisimpson

It's cleaning up great for having no finish! Are you neutralizing as well?

I finished a house wash for a couple last week that have a 22 year old, cedar sided home with Cabot solid stain. It was mid wash that I happened to look closer and realized there wasn't any caulk anywhere on this house. A handyman told them after it was installed that cedar siding didn't require any caulk. I started checking out end boards at windows and doors and found numerous areas where I could see house wrap. I'm working at educating the homeowner that their original advice may not be sound anymore. Got to love when you can come in and fix a problem.


----------



## tsunamicontract

johnisimpson said:


> It's cleaning up great for having no finish! Are you neutralizing as well?
> 
> I finished a house wash for a couple last week that have a 22 year old, cedar sided home with Cabot solid stain. It was mid wash that I happened to look closer and realized there wasn't any caulk anywhere on this house. A handyman told them after it was installed that cedar siding didn't require any caulk. I started checking out end boards at windows and doors and found numerous areas where I could see house wrap. I'm working at educating the homeowner that their original advice may not be sound anymore. Got to love when you can come in and fix a problem.


for some reason people are convinced that when you stain, wether it be clear, semi, or solid, you need no caulk. And they couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## C. VASUDEVAN

Well said ca painter. Why take a chance. Prevention is better than cure. Take care while handling bleaches, acids, epoxy and rubber based paints. You get gloves, masks, spl shoes and protective glasses you can use them while doing this sort of jobs. C. Vasudevan


----------



## painterdude

I've got to agree with the rest of the old timers(is 59 old for a painter). Back in the 70's in upstate N.Y. all the outside work was oil. Hand scraping what was probably several layers of lead based paintes for the early 1900's til the 50'. No masks, no special tools and washed up with spirits up and down arms, legs and faces...damn that stuff stings the eyes. Then after moving to Boca Area in '90 all that xylene on the driveways...washed off with that too at times. Now I don't use any of that crap and other than glowing in the dark I'm pretty healthy. Who knew and who cared. I was around lots of old painters some of who were still working in their 70's and washing down the dust after work as well. If you can avoid the poison do it, but ya gotta make a buck too, I guess. pd


----------



## dragula

Using a pump sprayer?

PRO-TIP: Delavan low-pressure pump, 200' of 1/2 poly, and a chem tank. You can coat a house with chem in 10mins top.

Pump sprayers are a PITA; Filling, pumping, leaking, overspray etc.


BUT, if you must use one: If you have a Harbor Freight Tool in your locale, they have electric pump ups that you don't have to pump, for around $25.

EDIT: A good low pressure setup will run you around $400, including a small tank. If your cheap, 55gal drums are free, and work great. It will easily pay for itself on the first job.

Down here in FL, I get around $700 to clean a 4,000sq tile roof, and it takes about 2 hours and $50 in chemicals. (using the aforementioned setup)


----------



## vermontpainter

Thanks for the pro tips drag.


----------



## dragula

Please realize that "PRO-TIP" is meant to be an arrogant, yet humorous term. I've stated before, I am no PRO, just a painter who takes my time and does good work.

We are on two different levels my friend.


----------



## vermontpainter

dragula said:


> Please realize that "PRO-TIP" is meant to be an arrogant, yet humorous term. I've stated before, I am no PRO, just a painter who takes my time and does good work.
> 
> We are on two different levels my friend.


No worries, Drag. Measuring ourselves against online personalities could be a fruitless pursuit.


----------



## bryncomeaux

*yet another painter weighs in*



vermontpainter said:


> So I am washing a badly mildew stained house for a 72 year old retired chemist from Rutgers University who summers here in Vermont. I am pump spraying with Jomax and bleach mix and then rinsing. As I am working, I see him come out and read the Jomax jug. He comes back out half an hour later with a chemical analysis and tremendous concern for my well being.
> 
> Now I know this falls in the same category as safe sex and backing up computers, but do many people here who wash with chems wear respirators all the time and cover all skin?


 
Sure bleach is real bad to breathe! The stronger the worse. 
Use protection or not is your choice. But it's definatley a situation that calls for it. Try a grey papper ( 3m with charcoal) facemask so not to frieighten the customers. Soon as you put on a respirator they think your handling the next DDT.


----------

